# Oh my lord!!! Clovers babies!!



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Went to the shed this morning and found 1 of clovers babies out of the nest and not moving. Bought it in and warmed it up and it started moving again but within 20 minutes it died in my hands  

I then went to check the other 9 only to discover not 9 but 12  so she had 13  

I dont expect the 12 to survive as some are tiny :frown2: 

I will keep you updated daily in this thread


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

oh no, I sorry you have lost one 

But OMG 13!!!! WOW clever Clover


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I hope you dont lose too many 

Shame she had such a large litter.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I know Nonnie, im gutted on the size! I thought 10 was bad enough.

I will probably lose another 2-4 yet as some look way too small to make it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

frags said:


> I know Nonnie, im gutted on the size! I thought 10 was bad enough.
> 
> I will probably lose another 2-4 yet as some look way too small to make it.


Oh I'm sorry hun, I hope they all hang on... 
Sending vibes you way, (sorry about my clever clover comment, I just got excited at lots of babies.....)
I really do hope everything turns out for the best for you xxx


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

No wonder you thought she was huge! I hope all the other babies make it, sounds like mum has got a busy few weeks coming up.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Frags I'm so sorry this happend to you and clover...but try not to worry too much....one of mine had a litter of 11....all where really tiny and all survived...we lost one a little later on but other than that one they where fine, mummy will know what to do even if this is a first litter....mine even took one back that had left the nest and that was after hours...Please keep us posted...all fingers crossed
Clare xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey Fraggy,
Hope your ok! Sorry to hear about clovers Kit! I hope all the others make it keep us updated!

x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Oh I'm sorry hun, I hope they all hang on...
> Sending vibes you way, (sorry about my clever clover comment, I just got excited at lots of babies.....)
> I really do hope everything turns out for the best for you xxx


ahhh your ok hun i wasnt cross at your comment at all.

Just hope most make it.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

wow, I am so shocked at how many shes had, it such a shame u havent got any surrogates lined up this time to take some of the strain away from her. please please be a good mummy clover


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

13 . Is there not a way one of your other females could look after a couple?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> 13 . Is there not a way one of your other females could look after a couple?


The reason i bred lily at the same time i did morgana and clover was for this reason but unfortunatly clover wasnt preg and now lilys/morganas litter are 4 weeks old so the does would know the difference and kill new ones


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thats a shame . I hope as many as possible survive and do well


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I reckon at least 8-9 will make it, there was 2 tiny bew in there that i doubt will make it very long without a good fill up.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i will keeep my fingers crossed for them,.xxxx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

can u not top them up or is it too risky? I guess its survival of the fittest and nature will even things out


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Frags i think ur next investment should be a bunny nest box camera, then we'd know if they were being fed  its so worrying


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> can u not top them up or is it too risky? I guess its survival of the fittest and nature will even things out


Yep im hoping mother nature will keep an eye on them.



emzybabe said:


> Frags i think ur next investment should be a bunny nest box camera, then we'd know if they were being fed  its so worrying


oooo i could have cottage cam


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry you lost the little one, keeping my fingers crossed for the others.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Christ Frags! Oh i hope they make it, sorry to hear you've lost one


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

She made up for not being pregnant the first time didnt she 

Hope everyone will be ok. Be a good mummy Clover!

*Heidi*


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Best of luck for the other kits... sorry about the one you lost tho frags x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

We are down to 10 today  I cant find the other 2 but ive looked and dont want to turf the hutch up too much so in 2-3 days time i will root around and clean out anything i find.

All look fed except 1, it dont look under fed but dont look as big as the rest. I suspect this may be the next to go if anymore go.


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

oh dear. how is clover doing?? fingers crossed for the other kits.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

spudsmummy said:


> oh dear. how is clover doing?? fingers crossed for the other kits.


Clover is wonderful!!!! She is looking healthier now as ive finally found some greens she likes, curly kale  Also she is loving weetabix so thats building her up well too.

Im not too worried about the other 2 as im more concerned about Clover not coping.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> Clover is wonderful!!!! She is looking healthier now as ive finally found some greens she likes, curly kale  Also she is loving weetabix so thats building her up well too.
> 
> Im not too worried about the other 2 as im more concerned about Clover not coping.


All of mine go crazy for curly kale. As soon as I open the fridge they dance around my feet thinking its time for veg even when I'm just getting the milk for a cuppa.

Good to hear Clover is looking better. I hope mum and babies all do well now. Everything crossed for them.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

i think this is good news considering the scale of things, fingers crossed for all the kits and clover, i cant wait til they are bouncing around


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> i think this is good news considering the scale of things, fingers crossed for all the kits and clover, i cant wait til they are bouncing around


LOL thats when i will relax, when theyre all bouncing around


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm sorry you lost more hun, lets hope no more follow and Clover can cope with the remaining kits. Sending vibes your way xxx


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Kammie said:


> All of mine go crazy for curly kale. As soon as I open the fridge they dance around my feet thinking its time for veg even when I'm just getting the milk for a cuppa.
> 
> Good to hear Clover is looking better. I hope mum and babies all do well now. Everything crossed for them.


So do mine, kale is their fave and they rush up to me as soon as they hear the bag rustling! 

Good luck for the other babies frags, glad to hear clover is ok...10 is still a big number for one mummy!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Awww  fingers crossed for the other buns x


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Fingers crossed frags for all the little bunnies and mummy x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Arrrggghhhh i swear this litter are here to try me lol

I went to close up clover in her hutch as i leave the door open so she can have the run of the shed, when i went in i saw 1 of the babies had crawled out and was on the cold tiled floor!!! I popped it back in the nest but clover was going mad trying to get under the hutch so i got her and put her in hutch and looked under where i found another baby crawling around, i then saw another!!!! I couldnt reach them as they are over 2ft wide so had to get a golf club to drag it forward and get them out.

I swear i need a bunny break!!


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Oh my they are here to test you aint they frags!! I dont know anything about kits but does this mean they are strong? seeing as they have got themselfs out the hutch? 

i think you defo need a camera set up in there!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

poor little things


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

spudsmummy said:


> Oh my they are here to test you aint they frags!! I dont know anything about kits but does this mean they are strong? seeing as they have got themselfs out the hutch?
> 
> i think you defo need a camera set up in there!!


Unfortunatly no it means only that they are little sods trying me lol

Now i have to keep Clover in most of the day to keep the kits in


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, Frags to the rescue!!  Well done, you're doing a grand job! :thumbup:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Todays report....

Time for a clean up of the hutch to try and find dead babies that went missing as i dont want them rotting in with the live, i find 1 of them but the other is still a mystery, mum may have eaten it.
I check babies in the nest and find 11 lol

day 1 there was 9 on day 2 i find 1 poorly who dies, i then find 12 so total of 13 born, yesterday i find only 10 live today i find 11

I cant keep up.

On a fab note tho all look fed and well.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It's good that there's 11 alive and healthy.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> Todays report....
> 
> Time for a clean up of the hutch to try and find dead babies that went missing as i dont want them rotting in with the live, i find 1 of them but the other is still a mystery, mum may have eaten it.
> I check babies in the nest and find 11 lol
> ...


One of the two you thought was dead was just snuggled deep in the nest hiding from you.  This lot really are making you work.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> One of the two you thought was dead was just snuggled deep in the nest hiding from you.  This lot really are making you work.


Just realised that i havent got another 1 to find  lol

They really are making me go grey!! Decided to leave them be now as i dont want to keep on interfering.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> Just realised that i havent got another 1 to find  lol
> 
> They really are making me go grey!! Decided to leave them be now as i dont want to keep on interfering.


They're making you go crazy!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> They're making you go crazy!


Thats an UNDERSTATEMENT!! lol


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Found 9 today so routed about and found the 10th but no sign of the 11th, might turn up again like they have done before.

All look fed well and clover is so loving and affectionate at mo so its been easy to check the babies lol


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

wow shes doing a great job what a natural! i'm so revealed already not long til the 1 week stage now all fingers crossed.


----------

